# Internship Position Needed



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Hello:

I am a freshman student at EndicottCollege majoring in Criminal Justice and also a new member of this forum. Part of the educational requirement at Endicott is an internship within your field of study during the month of January of your freshman and Sophomore Years and then a Semester long internship senior year. I believe this is a great requirement as how else can a person decide a career path without experiencing what is all about? 

Does anyone know of any short term opportunities that maybe in the North Shore/So NH area with either the State Police or Local and Federal Law enforcement agencies? I would prefer to be compensated, but even a volunteer position would be considered. 

Any info that you can provide will be appreciated.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Try your College PD or the Town PD the college is in.


----------

